# Intranet nicht in-house sondern auf Webhoster - Zugangsschutz, Personalisierung?



## cocoon (16. Dezember 2009)

Eine Unternehmensgruppe möchte ein Intranet implementieren. Momentan hat es keine eigenen Webserver inhouse, sondern seine Webseite auf einem externen Webhoster liegen. Da die Gruppe aus mehreren Tochterunternehmen besteht, die alle unterschiedliche Technologien/Systemlandschaften aufweisen, soll das Intranet auf einem Webhoster liegen.

Frage: Wie lässt sich der Zugang zu diesem Intranet am besten schützen? Naheliegend ist natürlich eine Authentifizierung mit HTTP oder normalem Web-Formular. Bestehen aber nicht vielleicht auch Möglichkeiten, den Zugang einfach an bestimmte IP-Adressen zu binden? Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten? Lässt sich vielleicht auch auf irgendeine Weise das Ganze personalisieren, d.h. dass wenn Mitarbeiter X von seinem Computer Y aus das Intranet im Browser aufruft, a) erkannt wird, dass er zugangsberechtigt ist und b) erkannt wird, dass er Mitarbeiter X ist (bzw. dass er sich von Computer Y aus einloggt)?


----------

